

Ask HN: Has there ever been gamification of actual paying work? - sergiotapia

I had a thought today in the shower:<p>My wife likes playing this Facebook game called Dragon Eggs or something like that. It&#x27;s your typical farmville type game only with dragons. You can raise them, farm for more money to spend on more eggs to make more money for more farms for more money to spend.... yada yada yada. A typical chase the dragon game.<p>It got me thinking, has there ever been a real-world example of a paying job that gamified itself to a point where the person didn&#x27;t feel like he was working?<p>What if there was a job people could be paid to do that was gamified to the point where people didn&#x27;t feel like they were working?
======
mjn
They experimented with something along these lines in the early days of the
Soviet Union, trying to create games where people felt so engaged that the
lack of pay didn't matter. I wrote something about that:
[http://www.kmjn.org/notes/soviet_gamification.html](http://www.kmjn.org/notes/soviet_gamification.html)

